# funniest memory from my non-gentle-discipline upbringing



## mommysarah5 (Jun 22, 2009)

I remember watching Matilda when I was growing up, and there is a part where she puts something in her moms shampoo or something like that. Well, one time after my mom spanked me I put chemicals in her shampoo to get revenge. I think it was just rubbing alcohol or something. Probably didn't even notice, but it made me feel better. She didn't abuse me but I was always looking for ways to get revenge. There were some darker moments of that, but that was one of the funnier ones lol


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I gave my dad socks for Christmas and put a note in one of them that said, "I hate you." I can't remember the exact reason why, but trust me, there were enough reasons.

ETA - sorry I couldn't think of a funnier memory. maybe later.


----------



## mommysarah5 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
I gave my dad socks for Christmas and put a note in one of them that said, "I hate you." I can't remember the exact reason why, but trust me, there were enough reasons.

ETA - sorry I couldn't think of a funnier memory. maybe later.

you are my hero! I couldn't do anything she could directly catch me for lol


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh, i have done plenty of things, and still to this day, they do not know it was me. I was the kind of child that was good to their face, but behind their backs, I was a little devil. If only they even knew of the tenth of the bad things I did. hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha Where do I begin? Hmmmmmmmmmm.

I hid my mother's shoes when she was not looking because she spanked me the nnight before for not going to bed. (She found out later in my teen years that i had a sleep disorder due to being blind, but she stopped making me go to bed long before that because she figured it was useless, and no matter how much i was disciplined, i was going to do it my way regardless.) When she was in a panic looking for them, I had to go in my room and laugh. When she asked if I'd seen them, I looked all inocent and said I did not know and hope she'd find them. I even put on a show and pretended to look, too. I had to have been around five then.

I also did the same with her keys on a number of occasions. When I felt like she was spending too much time with the babies, spanked me or yelled at me for something, or ignored me, I hid her keys because I knew that it was a matter of time before she'd need them. I thought it was funny to watch her go around in a frenzy, thinking she had put her keys elsewhere, when in fact, she actually did but I messed with her a bit. I started doing this at the age of six.

I dumped out the nasal spray and put toilet water in the spritzer instead. Oh, how i laughed. I added some salt to it, so they'd think they were getting nasal spray still. I did this on a number of occasions when I felt vengeful for them yelling at me or spanking me. I stopped when they no longer had nasal spray in the house. My mom stopped getting it because she said it was too dangerous and would ruin your membranes.

One day when my mom stepped away from making her lunch because the baby was crying, I spit in it, rubbed it in so it would not be noticed, and i ran off on my merry way. I felt like I'd fix her for always spending too much time with that baby and not me. I was six then.

I could go on for hours with this. Let me know if you want to hear more.


----------



## mommysarah5 (Jun 22, 2009)

I love hearing things like this. Unfortunately the rest of mine were more depressing. I turned most of my depression about the way she treated me inward, becoming suicidal and cutting myself when her and I faught (either her yelling at me or hitting me) I know I could have had it worse, one of those parents even the law calls abusive, but maybe I was a sensitive child. Hmmmm. I remember one time I sat out inthe rain because I wanted to get sick because she would be nice to me. The thing was, it's not that my mom wasn't nice to me the rest of the time anyway, it was just that she never hit me when I was sick, so it was like a guarantee she would keep being nice to me.

She was super nice the rest of the time though. We had a lot of great moments, just the hitting seems to r and register as stronger memories and so it's funny to think of the vengeful ideas I had and things I did...


----------



## eunytuny (Jan 19, 2007)

I remember my grandmother didn't like me and when she came over
to watch us when my little brother was being born I got in her overnight bag and squeezed out all her toothpaste. I turned around and saw her standing in the door watching me and I thought "oh no! I'm caught." I was five.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Not a story about me, but my good friend hated her step father (for good reason, the man was a complete jerk), so she dipped his toothbrush in the toilet. Actually, I seem to remember her peeing on it, too.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I did two things that I can remember.

I cut the fringe off of her HUGE oval shaped floor rug. It took me an hour to do it.. and every time someone would walk through, I would try to look like I was just lying on the floor doing nothing.

She didn't notice for a week.

Then, I was REALLY mad at her, and I took a new thing of Chapstick and covered her entire coffee table with chapstick.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

I could go on for hours with this. Let me know if you want to hear more.
Actually, this forum is set up to discuss Gentle Discipline, so we'll need to ask that you take _further_ tales to Talk Amongst Yourselves which is our off-topic forum


----------



## mommysarah5 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry, I just thought it was appropriate here because it reminds me WHY I used gentle discipline. Well, not the only reason of course lol


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia* 
Actually, this forum is set up to discuss Gentle Discipline, so we'll need to ask that you take further tales to Talk Amongst Yourselves which is our off-topic forum









I had no idea such a forum existed. LOL. I always wondered why MDC didn't have an off topic forum. Lazy me... never scroll down that far.


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry.
I'll be mindful of this. I do not want to make your job as a mod any harder than it is. Keep up the awesome work making this community what it is--wonderful.


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey, mods, could this thread please be moved to the proper forum so we could continue this duscussion? I just do not see it proper starting another thread with the same exact topic. Thanks so much for your time and effort that you put into this community. Blessings


----------



## happyhippy (Mar 21, 2006)

Well the thread wasnt moved so ill continue!

My dad had eczema and used a special soap that we did not use. One day i lathered up my hands real good with our regular soap and wiped it all over his towel. hehehehe

Guess i should thank my dad for being such a shit since it forced me to think critically of how i would parent.


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

I think the day I could run faster than my mom was a funny day... out of the house and up the hill, and she couldn't catch me LOL

BTW mod- I think this is an appropriate place cause I struggle with GD and it is such a good reminder of what the children feel on the other end of a more punitive system of punishment...


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

My Nana used to smack my face for talking back to my mother, which I did all the time. The smacking never stopped me.

One time, I'd corrected something my mom said and Nana got very cross with me. I said "What are you going to do? Smack me. Go ahead. Make me eat soap!? I don't care, you can't hurt me. I'll do it myself." I marched right in the bathroom, put a bar of soap in my mouth, and came back with my attitude well intact talking with a bar of soap in my mouth. LOL

I was around 7yo


----------



## mommysarah5 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamille* 
I think the day I could run faster than my mom was a funny day... out of the house and up the hill, and she couldn't catch me LOL

BTW mod- I think this is an appropriate place cause I struggle with GD and it is such a good reminder of what the children feel on the other end of a more punitive system of punishment...

yes, this is such a good reminder for me as well on those hard days. I always try to remember what it was like to be that child







:


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

When I was little and had to stand in the corner, I used to pick the little bumps of paint off the wall and eat them, hoping they'd make me sick AND THEN THEY'D BE SORRY!!! It never worked.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

These stories make me sad. I don't think they're funny at all. Actually, they make me worry about my own children feeling this way about me. I never did anything like this to either of my parents, but I could see at least one of my kids as having the sort of attitude where they would.

Especially where the reaction is not due to something like spanking, but like the PP said, because her mother was spending too much time with her baby brother in her 5 year old perception. I guess it just makes me wonder how I could ever prevent that sort of thing, when naturally attention will be divided among children, and a baby's inability to comprehend waiting renders it less able to wait.


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

I also hid my mom's keys. She was a teacher in my school and I hid them in her classroom. At the end of the day I came down and she was all upset, and had all these kids taking her room apart looking for them. I walked right in, got them out from under the pile where I'd hidden them, and became a hero! I laughed and laughed at how upset she was and how she thought I was the hero when I actually was the VILLAIN!!

They were awful spankers, just random hitting with whatever object was handy. It didn't hurt...as my mom would say, "Its the humiliation that counts." So stupid....all it did was make me more clever so as not to get caught.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deer Hunter* 
I dumped out the nasal spray and put toilet water in the spritzer instead. Oh, how i laughed. I added some salt to it, so they'd think they were getting nasal spray still. I did this on a number of occasions when I felt vengeful for them yelling at me or spanking me. I stopped when they no longer had nasal spray in the house. My mom stopped getting it because she said it was too dangerous and would ruin your membranes.

Funnily the saltwater you put in the spritzer wouldn't ruin membranes the way the steroid stuff does.

This thread is an excellent argument against punitive parenting, cause I sure never did any of this stuff.


----------



## happyhippy (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romana* 
These stories make me sad. I don't think they're funny at all.

You may not see the humor but i sure do. Laughter means at least youre not crying, at least youre not humiliated, at least youre not beaten down. It says "Ha! See? Im getting back at you because you can never destroy me."

I think its powerful. Of course the stories behind the stories are sad. Hopefully weve all had some good cries and have been able to be somewhere near forgiveness and letting go.
Kuddos to the mamas who didnt take that shit lying down.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamille* 
I think the day I could run faster than my mom was a funny day... out of the house and up the hill, and she couldn't catch me LOL

I remember the day I first could run faster than my Mother. Best day of my childhood!

My Mother tried, and really did love us, but she was very young, very inexperienced, and very overwhelmed. I also suspect she was bipolar and somewhere on the spectrum. Of course, as a child, I didn't realize this, I just thought I had a mean Mommy.

There were three of us, at first. Me, my sister and my brother, all 2 years apart and by the time my Mother was 21 (my youngest brother came when I was 13 and my Mother had mellowed out alot).My sister had ODD and my brother, at the time, was misdiagnosed with ADHD. Me, I'm sure I had issues, also. We were a wild, wild bunch of feral children. We got into everything, did everything. For much of my childhood, my Grandmother was the only one who could "control" us. (Gramma didn't spank, but she'd get this stern voice and this tone of her voice that just got our attention.) My Mom spanked. And yelled. And punished. And humiliated.

I remember learning how to tell time, and the first time it "clicked" was when I realized I could read the clock and it was 11:30 at night and my sister and I were in the livingroom kneeling on rice (I was 7, my sister was 5), because one of us had broken something, and neither of us would admit to it.

I remember her grabbing my favorite doll and repeatedly beating the doll and smashing the doll against the wall, while yelling at me that she can't hit me right now, because if she did, she would kill me, and she can do it to the doll and it won't kill the doll. That incident was the second most scary incident in my childhood. (Can't talk about the other one.) It scared me more than any time she ever yelled at me or hit me, because I think, even at 5 or 6, I knew on an instinctive level that she was very near to snapping.

Anyways, we'd go out in public and we'd three take off in three different directions and hide. And she had to take us everywhere with her- no babysitter would watch us after the "babysitter incident".

The babysitter incident- My sister and I shared a room. We wrapped a lifesized doll up in my sister's bathrobe, pulled the hood over the head, and wrapped a belt around the neck of the doll and hung "my sister" over the door, and then called the babysitter, yelling hysterically that my sister was dead. After the babysitter came upstairs, figured out we were "demon children", she ran downstairs to call my Mother. I was six, my sister was four, my brother was two. Aparrently, my Mother asked her to go back upstairs to get my brother, but we wouldn't let the babysitter come back upstairs- we threw toys, shoes, small furniture, etc, down the stairs at the babysitter. (I heard the babysitter never babysat again, and chose never to have children, herself, also. She ended up sitting in the livingroom crying until my Grandmother and the church's pastor showed up.







) We had nothing against the babysitter, we just knew that was the only way to get attention from our Mother, even if she would beat us.

We'd intentionally embarrass her- I remember at, about 8, I watched part of "Mommy Dearest" at a friend's house, and the next time we went out in public, when it looked like I was gonna get in trouble, I dropped down on the floor, grabbed her feet, did my best acting job (think busy checkout line in supermarket) and started yelling and fake crying, "No, Mommy Dearest, don't hurt me, I'll be good, please, Mommy Dearest!" I knew I would get it as soon as we got home, but I figured, I might was well go all out and embarrass her while I'm at it.

For years (until I was about 10), in the summer when we were all home, she'd make us take naps from 12 to 3 (and still be in bed at night by 8), so that she could watch her soap operas, and I learned how to be very, very quiet, sneak in her bedroom, and things would get mysteriously broken or lost. I remember ripping a 100 dollar bill in half (and this was when my Mother could barely afford a gallon of milk) and making it look like her makeup case in her purse had ripped it. And more times than I can cound, I remember dipping her toothbrush in the toilet. I never got caught- I was very good at fake sleeping.

My Mother also dictated everything we said, everything we wore, everything we did. We weren't allowed to get angry, especially at her, and if we were laughing too much, it was "because we were getting into trouble". Crying was only okay, because then we "knew what we did wrong, and felt bad about it". I refused to cry after 7 years old and really haven't since then. It was my control over HER, by not crying, no matter what she did, even if it meant I'd get spaked twice as hard, twice as long.

I'm also highly gifted, but because I was allowed so little control in my childhood, and I knew my Mother wanted me to get good grades, I barely intentionally god bad grades for most my school years. The same with food- I mostly refused to eat. I was 7 1/2 and weighed 47 pounds while I was a head taller than my sister who was 5 and weighed 44 pounds. I chose not to eat much of my childhood.

What bothers me the most was, for years, most my childhood, my Mother brought us all to psychiatrists for our "behavior problems", but not once did any of them look into why were were all behaving like that. When I was about 10 or 12, I actually kept a secret paper and documented all the things that happened within a two or three week period, brought it to the psychiatrist, and the psychiatrist didn't even look at it, just talked to my Mother and sympathised, because my Mother, at that point, had her convinced that all three of us children were patholigical liars torturing this poor, overwhelmed Mother. At that point, I realized I wasn't gonna win, not as a child, but I remember promising myself that I would be a better Mother to my children than my Mother was to me. I won now.


----------



## punkrockmomma (Jan 29, 2008)

My mom chasing me around the house with a wooden spoon to spank me, and me making it to the bathroom and locking myself inside so she couldn't get me. I always thought of this memory as funny because my mom wasn't able to catch me, and I never got my spanking.


----------



## mommysarah5 (Jun 22, 2009)

hig hugs to harley. wow my dear.


----------



## <<<Scarlet>>> (May 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
I remember promising myself that I would be a better Mother to my children than my Mother was to me. I won now.









This is exactly how I feel..... Hugs to you...


----------

